# Amplificador 50W por canal de videorockola



## serranocristian (Mar 8, 2009)

hola que tal qisiera saber si tienen algun circuito para alimentar un par de woofer de 50w rms 250 potencia maxima a 4 ohm's cada uno 

desde ya muchas gracias[/img]


----------



## Maná 87 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola cristian, bueno aca te dejo un circuito de un modulo amplificador de 50WRMS+50WRMS muy didactico y sencillo, con relativamente  pocos componente una respetble potencia, espero que mi aporte te aproveche y si tienes alguna inquietud no dudes en consultar, sin mas me despido.

Saludos.

Emmanuel.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 1, 2010)

Emmanuel, como andas? quiero hacerte una petición: necesito el diagrama del mplificador ese de 50 + 50 que posteaste vos, pero que sea de 50w solos. (un solo canal) es posible? desde ya muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> Emmanuel, como andas? quiero hacerte una petición: necesito el diagrama del mplificador ese de 50 + 50 que posteaste vos, pero que sea de 50w solos. (un solo canal) es posible? desde ya muchisimas gracias!


Mira en esta dirección:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Hay amplificadores de todos tipos, potencias y colores.


----------



## fabper (Jul 19, 2012)

Comparto con ustedes este amplificador de videorockola, realice la placa mas compacta.
Lo arme y esta muy bueno el amplificador. Utiliza una fuente simple de 60Vcc. 
El preset es para centrar el voltaje Vcc, midiendo entre la union de r14 y r15 y gnd, tiene que dar la mitad de vcc. Cualquier consultas a las ordenes.


----------



## rcfede (Jul 24, 2012)

Fabper te hago un par de preguntas. Estoy buscando un amplificador de 80W para unos parlantes medios viejos, así que creo que 50W vienen bien. El problema es que no tengo otro dato más que la potencia ya que en internet no encontré nada sobre ellos ( Funky Pup nwc-810).
¿Es muy necesario saber la impedancia de ellos?
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre usar un amplificador con "componentes pasivos" como el que proponés y otro que encontré en el foro que utiliza un integrado STK086?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Sería bueno que postearas imágenes del parlante , ya que si es viejo la nomenclatura 810 podría referirse a 8 pulgadas 10 Watts RMS , era lo más común.

En cuanto a la diferencia entre transistores e integrados casi no la hay , podrias hacerte el puente-bridge con el LM1875 

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/*LM1875* + 

Amplificador *lm1875* en puente y control tono lm1036n

Saludos !


----------

